# Best Aerial Roof Measuring



## tnacco (Oct 13, 2016)

Good afternoon all, I am reaching out to see what you guys recommend as a good aerial roof measuring tool or software....Please help!!!

Thank you,,,Tony


----------



## Coverallsolutions (Jan 17, 2017)

The best way to measure a roof is to get up there and measure it. If not eagleview is by far the best.http://www.coverallsolutions.com


----------



## FlatRoofExpert (Jan 24, 2017)

*roof measuring*

The best way is to physically measure it with a tape.

Microsoft Bing now has a measuring tool in their aerial view that seems pretty good for ballpark figures


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

One of the best tools is Eagle view. Premium report is very helpful in terms of measurement and assisting us writing roof inspection reports. We still physically measure roofs though, a lot of the times. We also use iroofing system. 

Safe Roofing Edmonton 
www.saferoofing.ca


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

You can use EagleView tool for roof measuring. The software is free for the first 75 reports, allowing smaller companies to deploy best of class measuring software at no charge.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2017)

It depends on how many you want to do. We used to use eagle view but we have since brought our aerial measurements in house because we can save money. You can buy images from pictometry and import them into a cad program and get drawings just like in the eagle view reports. It is more expensive up front to buy a cad program but if you do them everyday and most days more than one it saves


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It depends on how many you want to do. We used to use eagle view but we have since brought our aerial measurements in house because we can save money. You can buy images from pictometry and import them into a cad program and get drawings just like in the eagle view reports. It is more expensive up front to buy a cad program but if you do them everyday and most days more than one it saves


Cooper,

That is great information and much appreciated. Have you programmed a CAD program to do this and if you have is it something you can share? Or is it all a manual process?

Jesse

Elite Roofing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2017)

*Jesse*

It is a Manuel process. Easy gable and ranch hips take only 30 mins to do a take off. 

Arooftech.com


----------



## BirdsEyeGuy (Mar 15, 2017)

EagleView plugs right into the Xactimate software, so that's convenient. The per unit pricing of the reports though does get expensive. Often your supplier can order these for you and net out of the materials. I'd also give a couple newer companies a shot- iRoofing, RoofSnap, Skyviewestimator, etc. Might save you some bucks long-term if you learn to sketch yourself.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Get yourself a drone!


----------



## AndreiPolin (Mar 25, 2017)

use your eye, get base measurements

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Rm-NU6nzARv2YbwkvXjutimR282mBsGB1k4xFCycT6s/edit#gid=0


----------

